# Why do some receivers have cards and some don't?



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Did a quick search but couldn't find anything, although this has probably been asked before.

Why do some receivers have cards and others don't? I asked a tech while he was troubleshooting a problem, and he just said some do some don't. He really didn't know the reason.

Are all the vip receivers card free?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> Did a quick search but couldn't find anything, although this has probably been asked before.
> 
> Why do some receivers have cards and others don't? I asked a tech while he was troubleshooting a problem, and he just said some do some don't. He really didn't know the reason.
> 
> Are all the vip receivers card free?


All DISH receivers have "CARDS" some are credit card size cards that slide into card slots. Some are chips built into the circuit boards of the receiver. The VIP models were produced with the last generation of chips built in so some have been updated with credit card style purple cards.

There are also some receivers on ebay/Craigs list that people have removed the cards


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

boba said:


> All DISH receivers have "CARDS" some are credit card size cards that slide into card slots. Some are chips built into the circuit boards of the receiver. The VIP models were produced with the last generation of chips built in so some have been updated with credit card style purple cards.
> 
> There are also some receivers on ebay/Craigs list that people have removed the cards


thanks boba

so vip's don't need the purple cards then?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

satcrazy said:


> thanks boba
> 
> so vip's don't need the purple cards then?


It depends on the model. I have a 622, it needs the purple card because the chip was made before the latest revision of the encryption.

When my 622 was new it did not need a card. Then one day that version of the encryption was hacked which necessitated the distribution of the "purple cards". I have since had 2 replacement 622' both were shipped with a purple card in the slot.

Someone with a 722 or 922 can tell you if those need a purple card as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> thanks boba
> 
> so vip's don't need the purple cards then?


Nope. It's need latest card, regardless if it embedded or credit card type [S19...].

H2k using G4 (gray) card [S28...] for example because the model doesn't have embedded SC. 
While current J (client) doesn't require SC, it has side slot for 'mini' SC (like GSM smartphone) for future [independent] functioning.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

My original 222k, and replaced 222k both had no card, so it must have the current chip then.

thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Press Info button twice - you'll see the Rxxx and Sxxxx numbers; Sxxx means your box have it. Embedded or not, but without the card your DVR/receiver is dumb.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Press Info button twice - you'll see the Rxxx and Sxxxx numbers; Sxxx means your box have it. Embedded or not, but without the card your DVR/receiver is dumb.


Well, in system info, I see smart card ID with a series of numbers and letters following it. This must be what you are talking about.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's right; on next screens you can see additional SC info: ROM version like DNASP256 and updates level like Dsh07.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Press Info button twice - you'll see the Rxxx and Sxxxx numbers; Sxxx means your box have it. Embedded or not, but without the card your DVR/receiver is dumb.


Menu button twice is what works on my 722K.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P,

All that info is on the same screen, but I see what you are talking about now. 

Thanks

and, yes you can access this with a double click on menu.


----------

